# Aylesbury Odeon



## Landie_Man (Apr 21, 2009)

*Aylesbury Odeon 20th April 2009- More photos, visited again*

This cinema, was originally opened on the 21st June 1937, with Shurley Temple in "Dimples". The cinema is an original Oscar Deutsch cinema, and was originally a 1 screen Cinema. Inside the Foyer, there were troughs across the ceiling which contained concealed lighting. Seating provided for 954 in the stalls and 497 in the circle.

The cinema was tripled during a 1973 Overhaul, it reopened with "The Sward in the Stone" on the 26th August 1973. The Cinema was completley revamped in June 1984. 

The Cinema Finally closed on October the 30th 1999 (We even took an old ticket as a souviner from the last ever night!). 

The New multiplex opened on the 16th December 1999 as an ABC Superplex, which changed to ODEON in Februrary 2000 (and took me on as a staff member in May 2008- Present!) 





Photos Courtesy of english-heritage.org










ODEON pictured in 1937, prior to having its "fins" cut down to size in the 70s.










ODEON pictured in 2005, photo courtesy of Merciacinema.org

I Have wanted to do this place for quite a while. So yesterday evening (20th April), me and my mate Joe decided to give it a shot. I packed my camera, a first aid kit just incase, a 1,000,000 candle powered torch, a small backup torch, a hi-viz jacket, and we were on our way. 

Unfortunatley some of the pictures arne't great, but it was great to go back in! Its changed a lot since the first pictures, for one, box office has moved..


































































Yes I have gone over a little bit, with 13 of my own Photos. I am also going to upload Joes photos, he had aid of a flash on his camera, where I was just using a torch. I will upload his, when this thread has a few replys. Hope you enjoy my report.


----------



## Els (Apr 21, 2009)

Good work! Very interesting.


----------



## james.s (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice, were the projectors still there?
Good photos too.


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are Joes Photos:










The old letters off the front





My fat arse inspecting the roof
















and a few more of mine:


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool stuff, I really want to do another cinema and this looks good


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 22, 2009)

Returned today, Just a few more pics! I got in, after I was seen by like 10 people, struggling to get my fat arse over a fence....





Meeting room




















Ghastly carpet





Fire Damage





Kids Club 90s style















Staff check seat





A few things in the managers office

























Bar















Battery Room


























Upstairs FULL of pigeon shit!


----------



## james.s (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice, love those projectors!


----------



## odeon master (Apr 23, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Returned today, Just a few more pics! I got in, after I was seen by like 10 people, struggling to get my fat arse over a fence....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pigeon shit, the bane of all derelict cinemas !!!!
I think the owners of these buildings purposely leave all the upstairs windows and doors wide open to let the rats of the sky shit and nest everywhere within.
this practice puts off people from re using such buildings to a degree, as generally speaking once an old art deco cinema closes down the owners want it to go down hill as fast as possible so as to get the building demolished and redeveloped.

THE ODEON


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 23, 2009)

It's owned by sainsburys. It's had many fires and break ins over the years. Sainsburys keep trying to knock it down, but it's listed. I actually recognized some names in projection, as some staff from here work at the odeon across town, where I work. 

Apparently on the last day, the old odeon was leaking, pools of water on the floor, mould growing etc.


----------



## Wile-E (Apr 23, 2009)

Ahh, that brings back memories, used to be my favourite toy in Odeon Newcastle as a kid - would spend ages seeing how fast I could get the reel spinning


----------



## Matey (Jun 1, 2009)

Awsome pic's must try an get to this one, not done a cinema in a long time.


----------



## Tieljo (Jun 2, 2009)

Wonderful report and fantastic photos.

There's an old Odeon in my town, unfortunately it's impossible to get into, I have a look round every time I'm in the area to see if any of the many undesirables have broken in leaving me an entrance; unfortunately I've never been in luck.

I'll keep on trying though.

Wonderful bit of history in your first post as well. Great work,

Tieljo


----------



## ukmayhem (Jun 3, 2009)

Must get my pictures sorted they came out sooooooo bad as it was sooooooo dark, we went to do it again the other week and the entrance had been sealed up was gutted.


----------



## Matey (Jul 1, 2009)

Went there this evening and managed to find a way in. Excellent place just watch out for the pigeon's!!!


----------



## catfanaticau (Aug 2, 2009)

I have just discovered this wonderful website. I was born in Aylesbury (1943) and as a young child used to go to the Odeon for 'Saturday Morning Pictures' each week. I remember singing 'We are the Odeonies, little girls and boys'; 'There'll always be an England'; 'Doing the Lavender Walk'. I also remember lots of Dick Barton movies. I think it cost sixpence per session, and I used to save all my sixpences in my money box.
At he age of 15 a friend and I put on lots of makeup and high heeled shoes so we would pass for 15, and would be allowed to buy tickets for 'Dracula' (starring Christopher Lee).
I am now living in Brisbane, Australia - but have very fond memories of the Aylesbury Odeon.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 2, 2009)

That's an interesting story, Cat. My sister lives in Carnavon in Australia. I too have memories of the place. I remeber seeing films here like Lion King, then going to Deep Pan Pizza after. I stood in the foyer looking down it thinking "I remeber this". I'm younger though, I was born in 1990. I do have other local places I've explored near Aylesbury, if you want to see. Check my Flickr link


----------



## Droppey (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW this has certainly bought back memories. I grew up in Aylesbury and would go to this cinema all the time - however I was turned down from getting into see La Bamba as me and my friends couldn't think of date of births in time, I stole my brothers but my friend stumped so we got turned away 

Thanks for the walk down my past and nice shots.


----------

